# Neolamprologus brichardi for sale



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a bunch of juvenile Neolamprologus brichardi for sale ranging from 1"-1.5". My population is getting a little out of control. So let me know if anyone is interested. This is a great tanganyikan spiecies. Here is an article for those not familiar with N. brichardi.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_brichardi.php


----------



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

*how much are you asking for the fry?*

whats your asking price? and where are you located?


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

6 for $20, 12 for $35, etc. I'm in Alpharetta, GA. Right off exit 11 on GA400.


----------



## StClemmons (Jul 30, 2006)

*brichardi sale*



xenotilapia said:


> I have a bunch of juvenile Neolamprologus brichardi for sale ranging from 1"-1.5". My population is getting a little out of control. So let me know if anyone is interested. This is a great tanganyikan spiecies. Here is an article for those not familiar with N. brichardi.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_brichardi.php


I am interested in purchasing juvenile Neolamprologus brichardi. My email address is [email protected]. Let me know your asking price and mailing arrangements.

Thanks.


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm out of those, but I can ask a friend and get back to you.


----------



## chriscrob (Aug 17, 2006)

I am interested in purchasing six Neolamprologus Brichardi. 

[email protected]


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

chriscrob said:


> I am interested in purchasing six Neolamprologus Brichardi.
> 
> [email protected]


I'm out, but my buddy might have some left. I sent him an email with this thread.


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

He's out too. Sorry it's been a while.


----------

